# First PPAF short luteal phase



## eva0897 (May 18, 2009)

Hi Mamma's!

How are you? My DS is 15 months and my DH and are TTC#2. I just got my frist AF last month. I knew that I O'd because I have been taking OPK for a while now. We DTD that month and I was keeping my fingers crossed that I caught the first egg, but 4 days later I had some VERY light spotting for about 3 days. I at first thought it was implantation spotting, but all tests were BFN. 35 days after my first sign of spotting I had a positive OPK and now 5 days later I had very light spotting again for about 3 days. I am BF quite often and throughout the night. I was so glad that it seemed that I was becoming fertile again, but my luteal phase is sooo short. Is this normal? Does anyone have any similar experiences? Is there anything I can do that can help? Vitex and B6 is supposed to help? Thank you so much for any advice


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility.


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi there--From your post, I assume you're still nursing? It can take your body a long while to get back to normal cycling while breastfeeding. Are you charting with temping? If you're just doing OPKs, you don't for sure that you're really ovulating. OPKs just measure the LH surge, and you could have these surges w/o them ever actually ending in ovulation. Lots of women "gear up" for ovulation several times before they actually do it. It sounds like that may be what's going on with you, especially with the really light spotting instead of a real period--sounds like an annovulatory cycle, if you even want to call it that. The only way to verify that you're ovulating at home is to temp and see a sustained temperature rise after ovulation.

I really suggest you start temping, and that way if you LP is too short, you'll know for sure what you're working with. I got AF back 5 weeks PP, and so when I started TTC when DS was 13 mos, I assumed everything was back to normal, but it turns out that although I am ovulating (I get a clear temp shift), my LP is only 7 days. Short LP is definitely a problem for nursing moms.


----------

